# Humb/Lincs brag!



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

My boy had such an amazing day today, I am so so proud of him!!

He got a full red card day in the Humberside show including the BOB and a PC!!
Then he won all of his classes in the Lincolnshire apart from one side class where he got a 2nd. Got the BOB again and another PC there too!!  So that's seven 1st places and one 2nd place.

As you can imagine I'm over the moon today, especially with it being his second show and first one as an adult, a young adult at that! He had a lovely chilled out day and seemed to enjoy the fuss again.

Heres a photo

__
https://flic.kr/p/7570329464

Met some lovely people and got a cuddle from Sharons lovely Lily - stunning!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

WOW, well done! You must be so proud of him!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow congratulations


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am so proud. He was a right little purr monster too.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Well done again!

You are justified in being proud of him he's a very beautiful boy!

Now I must put my cat napping plans into action as he's now a multiple show winning boy!!

Congrats again and I bet Thomas is being spoilt today!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Archer said:


> Well done again!
> 
> You are justified in being proud of him he's a very beautiful boy!
> 
> ...


He's tired after yesterday, this is him right now!

__
https://flic.kr/p/7573091284


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Bless him. Hopefully if the weather holds he can sunbathe in a sunny spot in your house.

He's just as gorgeous fast asleep!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

what a fab day, and didnt he do so well. Oh and what a chunky monkey compared to my skinny minny  will see you out soon X


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done Jo, what a fantastic day, well deserved indeed, im sure your feeling so proud. ......long may it continue...........Chris


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic results Jo :thumbup: Lovely photos of the stunning Thomas :001_tt1:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i seem to remember not too long ago you were worried what judges thought about thomas.... well now you know..

congrats to you both..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm so, so pleased for you Jo! Now you neeed to get on to planning your next show. Sounds like this boy has a long show career ahead of him!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I feel reassured as it was 5 judges who liked him which is good.
Thanks rcmadd, see you at Manchester on 1st Sept

Carly, there were no Persian kittens at all 
You'd have has no competition so good job you didn't enter really, would've been a bit of a wasted trip for you.


----------

